# Maddie McCann - abducted on holiday



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sure we're all fully aware of this story by now, hope its OK to post this here....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6627605.stm

Just been watching it on the news, I can't begin to imagine the pain Maddies parents must be feeling. I felt like I had to get this down somewhere, just wanted to say I'm praying (as I'm sure we all are) for Maddies safe return.

Hope you're home soon little one.



M J said:


> hi ladies
> 
> lets keep these candles glowing
> 
> ...


[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

my thoughts and prayers are with the family

xxxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I cannot even begin to imagine what her parents are going through and if I'm honest I don't want to. I really do feel for them and hope and pray Madeleine will be found safe and well and soon.

xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Just watching the news update on GMTV now.

I pray that Madeleine is found soon, safe and well

A
x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I really hope there is still a chance of her being found alive.

I can't begin to imagine how her parents are feeling.

Siobhan x



p.s. I read in the paper on Saturday that she is an IVF baby, as are her little (twin) brother & sister.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I also read she was an IVF baby...of course Im not for one minute thinking it would be worse than for ANYONE to loose their baby but when I heard that I felt sick..to think of all that they have already gone through and now for this to happen..it doesnt bear thinking about. I really hope they find her soon.

pobby x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I do really feel for her parents and hope that she comes home soon as my hubby was saying this has probably been an oppurtunist kidnapper and lots of questions still remained unanswered as to how this has happened?

Kate xx


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

I have spent the last two nights crying myself to sleep 
I cannot stop thinking about that poor little girl and what she must be going through. Her parents must be beside themselves and i pray to god that she is brought back safely.

Its a sick world we live in and i hope the bas**rd responsible is caught and strung up  

Heres wishing a safe return, they are truely in our thoughts xxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

My heart goes out to the parents, it is every parents worst nightmare.  I pray that Madeline will be returned unharmed to her family

Shelley x


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

My heart goes out to the whole family and I cannot begin to imagine how they are feeling. I have a two year old and cannot imagine how I would cope in the same situation. 
I can only go by what I have read the same as all of us but according to Sky News the parents were dining away from the apartment and just checking on the children every half hour - how I'm sure they regret that now. Unfortunately too many people relax on holiday and forget the personal security measures they follow when at home.
I hope the little girl comes to no harm and is returned home safe and well but I'm afraid the longer this goes on the less likely that appears to be as it seems to have been a carefully planned abduction.
Karen
x x x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Can we not all just use our energies     on praying for the safe return of Maddie and stop worrying about the wheres and why for's leading up to this terrible situation

Whatever your thoughts I dont think this is the correct time or place to air them

Shelley 

Obviously some replys have been removed!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

*I have removed some of the last messages as this is a public site and although we are all entitled to an opinion. I hardly think some of your comments about what they should and shouldn't have done are of any help to the friends and family concerned.

hope everyone understands

xx*


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

exactly what I was trying to get across Shelley 

xx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

My thoughts are with little Madeline and her family. I can not even begin to imagine what they are going through.

I really hope that this awful nightmare is over very soon and Maddie is returned safe and well   

Neeta


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

I felt sick when I heard this story.

I pray that Maddie is found soon and is reunited with her family. 

We have no right to judge the family, I am sure they are doing that 100 x over themselves.

xxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sat here in tears watching her parents appeal. 

Morgan is the same age as Maddy and like Maddy it is Morgans birthday in the next week or so - How her poor parents are coping with this I will never know  

Please let her be found safe and sound. 

T xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Elaine,  That is lovely idea, think i will join you if thats okay

shelley x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I will join you too.

Ax


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

i will join you too.

There is a wonderful "virtual" candle lighting site here if it helps anyone.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/enter.cfm?l=eng

T xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link Tashja...

...I shall be joining you in lighting a candle.

I've cried several times the last few days...just praying she is found safe & sound.

N xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for the link

I will join you tomorrow at 8pm

Hoping and praying for Madeline's safe return.

Sanjo xx


----------



## nexus6 (Mar 5, 2006)

Whilst I too pray for the safe return of their wee angel. It is a terrible thing to have happened; probably made far worse with it being abroad.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I keep turning the TV on hoping form good news or any news for her poor family. I can't imagine what they are going through right now. 

I will try and join the vigil (feeding my little one permitting). If not I might just join in a little later but, my thoughts will be with her family as always.

C~x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

It sends shivers down my spine...... that poor poor family, and an IVF baby too, |I know it's awful for any parent to have a child go missing, but haven't they had enough heartache? 
Saw Mrs McCann on the news this evening, I can't imagine how desperately worried she is, and poor little Maddie away from her mummy and daddy.    
I will try to join the vigil too.
I hope the parents know we are all hoping and wishing for them  

Claire x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Elaine.....i'll join the vigil too.

I was in the dark tonight processing a film and the tears just flowed......she must be so scared

Please, please let her be found ok

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Maddie is still missing

have been watching the news- it makes me   my heart breaks for them having to go through this

they are holding a Vigil too tonight in her home town at 6pm

Elaine- lovely idea to have our own vigil- i shall be joining you all

for those reading this - please dont judge these parents.

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

my heart goes out to little maddie and i hope to god that there will be a happy ending to this.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Have been thinking about this since it happened, and cried this morning after seeing her plea    Its so awful.  I can only begin to imagine how the family are feeling right now.

My thoughts and prayers are with them all.

Just thinking would it be possible to hold the vigil in the chat room this evening at 8pm that way we can come in hold a silence and then pass our prayers on to the family and light our candles together

Bekie


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to add my support to the candlelit vigil at 8pm tonight.   
My heart goes out to the whole family and I will be praying and hoping for Maddies safe return.
emps
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just so awful - my heart goes out to that family  

Hope and pray for her safe return.

Nix.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

This so terribly sad, I to shall by joining you all in the candle lighting at 8pm and will also try to be in the chat room at the same time.

Praying that she will be found safe very soon.

Jennie 
  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its truly awful, wishing Maddie a quick and safe return to her parents xxx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

So heartbroken for the family, even more so (I know it's wrong) when I found out the babies were from IVF.   

You can't judge the family, they were in a family friendly complex, eating in a restaurant within the grounds.  

Saw on GMTV this morning, a man came forward to police, after seeing a couple with a small child bundled up, going towards the train station/marina at 6am on the morning after she was taken.  Apparently he has only had a five minute interview with the police.

Please let wee Maddy be safe.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Breaking News

BBC 24 News have just announced that a girl matching her description has been spotted with a man and road blocks have been put in place.

Please god let this be her.

T xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh please please let it be her and that she is with her family soon

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just announced this was a false alarm   

I just want them to find her alive and well now. So, so sad.

T xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

i just saw that too Tashja- i am so so gutted for them

please please let her be back with her family soon

xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

**Tashja** said:


> i will join you too.
> 
> There is a wonderful "virtual" candle lighting site here if it helps anyone.
> 
> ...


I have just lit my candle now- i have put the letter FF where it asks for a group to start or add too- please put FF if you wish for it to be known you are doing it due to this post

thanks

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

I have just lit my candle, iv got one burning at home too, thinking of her family and i hope she is found safe and well!! xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm watching BBC News 24 now to see if there is any more news i do so hope that its her and that she is unharmed xxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Ive just lit my virtual candle for the safe return of maddie.

Please let them find her soon

xxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Been thinking of Madeline words cannot express.....   Please please let this little girl back safe and well with her family.  I feel sick to the pit of my stomach when I think ....  What a world we live in  


Love Yodaxx      come back


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Keep crying   i just cant stop thinking about that poor little baby  

My DH is trying to be supportive but i cant stop thinking about her and am still crying myself to sleep at night   i just feel so useless and wish i could help them out 
I just keep praying that she is alive well and unharmed and will appear some where safe and soon. I cant imagine what she must be feeling at the moment 

Please let her come home to her mummy and daddy xxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I have done my candle for wee maddy and put it under FF for group 

god i hope she is safe xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Me too.
Feels so inadequate.
God bless her and keep her safe and get her home, now!
Imogen.x.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Me too.

God bless.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

My candle is lit and prayers said that she will be returned home safely. 

T xx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Just checked site - 21 virtual candles from FF for wee Maddie.

Lets hope someone's listening to our prayers.

E X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've lit a candle, we have 23 now.

xxx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the candles are a lovely idea, I have lit mine. 

Come home soon little one. x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

just checked and now we have 25 candles glowing for this little girl and her family

please please show your support by taking 2 Min's to light a candle

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=ff

hugs

Mez
x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I have just lit a virtual candle.

Hoping she is back safely very soon with her Mummy & Daddy.

Jennie
  x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

I have lit a candle and continue to pray that she is back with her mommy and daddy very soon 

Rachel xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

just lit a candle

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just lit one too
god knows what her parents are going though whilst we are all holding our collective breaths
I'm decorating with the radio on and every time the news comes on i pause and hope against hope that the headline is what i want to hear....

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thank you ladies for showing your support to this

Tashja- thank you for the link

Elaine- thank you for your thoguhts on doign a vigil for this family

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mez 

We have 30 candles lit now xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks Flower pot  back to you too- think we all need them

we have 32 now- keep lighting them

x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

I have lit a candle too, just can't get Maddie out of my mind.

love to you Maddie come home safe

Camilla


----------



## yaffa28 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have lit a candle too, hoping Maddie is back home safe and sound with her family very soon

Love 

Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Have just lit my candle, still praying xxx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

I lit a candle today too.

Feel so sad!!!  

Poor Maddie, really hope she is found safe and well very soon.  

Neeta


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

i've just lit a candle aswell.

Keep hoping and praying that Maddie is found safe and well

Louise xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

lit a candle too


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i've lit a candle too 

pam xx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Thought I'd post the link again so its easier for you all to find....

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/enter.cfm?l=eng

/links


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i have  lit a candle to
praying that maddie comes back soon safe and well
love lea-Anne x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just lit my candle for Maddie  

I noticed that some of her candles have gone out (they only stay alight for 48 hours)  I have re-lit a couple, maybe we could all check and make sure they are lit?

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Lit my candle for Maddie too...

I can't imagine what her poor parents are going through....

Come home soon little one, safe and sound xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

im going to light another one now for her

hugs

xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Miss TC- i think it always has some unlit candles on the page so you can click on one to light

i pray i dont need to light another one tomorrow as she will be home with her family safe and sound

hugs

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link Sue ~ have lit a candle for Maddie.

Please return her safe and sound.

xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Ive lit one too and will be saying a wee prayer for her.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have lit my candle to


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

I just keep praying that for once everyone is wrong and beautiful Maddie is returned to her family.  It is just so awful.  The first thing I do every morning is switch on the news in the hope of some positive news but so far nothing.  I can't think about anything else.  It makes me worry about the sort of world we are bringing our little ones up in.  I think its so sad the precautions we as parents have to take now, it just shouldn't be that way.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hi everyone, I too am just so gutted following this story and watch the news all day in the hope of a happy ending.  

I'm not religious at all but whats the deal with lighting candles? I'll try anything. does any candle count and should I just light it and say a wee prayer    I wiill try anything for this poor wee angel.  Dearly dearly praying that she is home in her mothers and fathers arms soon.

Donna


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Donna- have sent you a pm

x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I've lit one for her - we have 70 now. 

Couldn't stay long to reflect as the website suggests because it made me too tearful.  

I watched Breakfast news this morning on the BBC, there was an interview with her uncle.  He was amazing, so dignified, and when Sian asked him to describe her he was very calm, and just talked about her really honestly.  I found myself sobbing, it's just so upsetting.  Sian was visibly moved and Dermot seemed to have to take over as she was nearly crying on air.  

Claire x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will re-light mine as I think its gone out.

Claire, I know what you mean   Her grandparents were on our local news last night as they are in the north-west and they were saying how long they had waited for their precious children which they finally got through IVF, that just set me off again     

Praying for her safe and speedy return xxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

i was up at 0230 this morning and the first thing i done was turn on sky news to see if there was any update. God i hope today is the last day and she is home and safe by tea time.

I can only imagine the fear that poor kid is going through.

Cat xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I am just watching the news now- oh its so hard not knowing where she is   

please return her home safe and well 

we have 79 candles now

xxx


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

Have lit a candle for Maddie too

Please return her home safe and well xxxxxxxxxxxx

                                  Jools


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Have lit another candle and am re-posting the link as it took me a while to find it.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng

Please let her be safe.

/links


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Lit a candle for sweet little Maddie    

So sad, please let her come home safe and sound.

Thinking of her family xxxxx

Smurfs


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

lets keep these candles glowing

if you follow this link it will take you to the FF group set up

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

when it asks for your group when you light a candle pls put in ff

thanks

Mez
x

/links


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for that Mez I have just lit mine...what a lovely idea..Only wish we could do more 
love pobby  xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Pobby I know what you mean, if I had the money I think I'd jump on a plane and go over and look myself its just so so sad  

   

I've lit a candle, there is also a group for maddie so I lit one there too.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow FF has 90 candles from 5 countries.

So many people praying for this little girl. 

T xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've lit one!


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Ive been lighting 1 everyday and will until she is home, am praying so much as never normally do. Still making me cry loads and i even went and slept on the floor in my dds bedroom last night as just couldnt settle  

I hope the new info regarding 1 women and 2 men will come to something and Maddy is home with her mummy and daddy before her birthday saturday.
There is going to be a police conference from portugal on sky news at 630pm so maybe they will have more news regarding this info.

Just wondered if i wanted to send them a card just saying they are in our thoughts how can i find there address, i know the town but how do you get the house and street add? any one know?

(Mez hope you dont mind me copying your tree with the yellow ribbon on)

Keeping everything crossed for some news later,
Rachel xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Sky news just said her parents are being taken to the local police station
Please god let her be ok.


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

111 candles from 7 countries in our FF section.



magoo said:


> Just wondered if i wanted to send them a card just saying they are in our thoughts how can i find there address, i know the town but how do you get the house and street add? any one know?
> 
> (


I wish there was some way to let them know they were in our thoughts too. 



mrsmc said:


> Sky news just said her parents are being taken to the local police station
> Please god let her be ok.


Oh God, I hope it's good news.


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

hi, I've just light a candle for little Maddie, it's so very sad, & I've just found out that she was an IVF baby too, however every woman's baby is the most precious thing in the world. I only lit one I'd like to light one from my daughter can I do that


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Please god let her be OK. 

Please let it be good news and please let Maddie be home in time for Saturday. 

T xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

mrsmc said:


> Sky news just said her parents are being taken to the local police station
> Please god let her be ok.


Im praying its to give them good news

Ive also lit a candle. xx

Sanjoxx


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Ive lit one for maddy and one for her mum and dad today so im sure lighting more is fine.

Do you think they maybe showing them the video of the men and women?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Holly 

Light as many candles as you like Hun. 

Every single prayer is needed. 

T xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

maggo, I'm sure if you just put the name and town name on a card it will get to them, with the amount of publicity the post office will just deliver it

I lit a candle at the church on the way home from work yesterday and will pop in again tonight to light a new one

I really hope they find her soon   poor little girl must be terrified without her Mummy  

Shelley xx


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Like all of you i am in tears everytime i think of poor little Maddy without her mummy. I can't bear to think of how scared she is. Please please dear God let her be safe and be found soon.
I have lit 3 candles 1 from me + Dh and 1 each from my girls.

Carmela


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

I have lit my candle, thank you for the link. 

117 candles now lit from FF over 7 countries. 

Please please let her come home soon safe and sound to her loving family. I believe its her Birthday this Saturday. My heart is broken for her she is a wee poppet   

Ems xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I keep checking back to Sky News.com for updates.  Latest just says that there has been significant developments, Maddies parents were driven away and that there will be a press conference at 6.30pm.

Please let her be safe.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

ladies

we have 120 candles glowing - keep them going strong

Magoo- i got the tree from a member of the admin team- anyone is welcome to use it- i got it sent to me via email (not sure how else to copy it) if any one wants it just pm me your email address and will email it to you- ref sending a card why not post it to there local post office and do it c/o and address it to kate and Gerry McCann - im sure your wont be the first to do it (shout if you want the address)

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

hugs

Mez
xxxx

/links


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi MJ

Thanks I used your pic also I thought it was very fitting for little Maddie xxxx

Ems xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

i really dont think i can watch the news briefing thats away to come on. I dont want it to end in bad news. 

Please please make maddie come home safe and sound


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

whats happening at the confrence? anyone update us I don't have sky?


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Young D said:


> whats happening at the confrence? anyone update us I don't have sky?


They havent confimed much - the family are not suspects and piecies of clothing found are not Maddies
They cant confirm much else due to secrecy law

sanjoxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

This is the latest from Sky website :

Police in Portugal are giving a press conference about missing toddler Madeleine McCann.
Here are the key points from the press conference as it happens:
:: Nobody has been detained either in Portugal or abroad in the investigation.

:: CCTV footage is being checked.

:: Family members and friends have been interviewed again, but none are under suspicion.

:: More than 200 square kilometres have been searched. The search area has been divided into three zones.

:: Some clothes which were recovered did not belong to Madeleine

:: Pictures of pyjamas similar to the ones she was wearing have been circulated.

T xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

and they're scaling down. jeezus,,,,, thats horrific...... poor poor McCann family.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I was really hoping they had found her safe and well.

Hopefully the old saying "no news is good news" is true in this case

Shelley x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

just seen on the news the car leavin with folk in the back covered up with a cover. whats that all about ?


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

oh please let her be home safe soon with her mummy and daddy

xxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I have just lit candle 123. What can I say, it is so terrible.   Poor little love.

Kay xxx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Just been reading BBC News. I'm glad to read that "hard work" is the main focus of the search, I think its just what is needed - many, many people pounding the streets checking every cellar, empty house, shed and anything else they come across. 

Every day that passes must be so hard for Maddie's family. Its the first thing I check when I wake up. Please let her come home safe soon.

xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

just keep checking in to see if there is any progress on the search.....

still praying hoping and sending positive vibes for her     

What kind of person could do this to someone?


----------



## Lynn08 (Feb 8, 2007)

Just lit a candle and praying that wee Maddie comes home safe to be with her mummy and daddy

Lynn xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just heard on the news that a businessman has put up £1million reward and David Beckham is to appeal, I guess the best thing is to keep the story in the spotlight 

  Please bring her home safely soon


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

BBC News - Scottish Businessman, Stephen Winyard, owner of Stobo Castle putting up £1,000,000 reward for info on Maddie McCann.

Service in St Andrews Cathedral, Glasgow, tonight.

Hope reward flushes out some witnesses!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Poor Maddie, I would give info for free if I had any  

Please please please let her get home safely

Shelley x


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Me too Shelley!  Sad reflection of the world insn't it!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

She is all I can think of,I hope to god that there is some miracle news soon.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Group *ff* has 127 candles from 6 countries.

Well Done Ladies, keep praying for Maddies Safe return.
(lit mine today as Ive been on nights)
I will Add the group FF link to the first post of this thread.
~Dizzi~


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I have lit a candle for little Maddy and her family.  Just keep praying that she comes back safe, I can't imagine how her poor parents must be feeling.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Every day I wake & hope there has been some news - please let them find her safe + + + +


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Me too Amanda ~ it's the first thing i do......i hold my breathe when i turn the news on.

Desparately want her to be found safely....


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

mine has nearly gone out, so I have lit another one - hopefully by the end of the 48 hours she will be found and I won't have to light another one.

Sue


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

I feel sick every time i think about the poor little darling 
I work in a toy shop and a women who came in today really pis*ed me off    we have our local radio station playing in the back groud and while they were saying about Maddy she piped up with "i dont feel sorry for the parents at all, its there fault, ok so its not nice but they shouldnt have left her alone"
I didnt know what to say and think if i had of said something apart from giving her a gobfull i would probably of ended up in tears, are there really such heartless pigs out there, dont they realise that Maddys parents will be feeling bad for the rest of there lives without swines like that saying such things  

I hope that with 1million in reward money may tempt someone who knows where she is to tell, please god let them.

(lit another candle today)


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Magoo alot of people have the opinion, but *****ing isnt going to get her home safe and sound is it? i'm with you I just want her home safe and sound and yeah I'm sure her parents won't let any of them out their sight for a second after this.  Personally I wouldnt have done it, but its a sad world we live in nowadays.

  Maddie please be safe and well


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree Magoo - I think the parents have been though enough without people saying things like that.

I am sure they would give anything to turn back the clock and do things differently - but they can't and now everything CONSTRUCTIVE must be done to get that little girl back.

Sue


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*No matter what anyone's personal opinons are regarding the circumstances leading up to Maddie's disppearance, I really don't think this thread is the place to discuss it.

This thread is a place for us to offer prayers and hope for Maddie's safe return, and to light our candles for her in the hope that she is returned home safe and unharmed. Nothing more.*

Just lit another candle for you little Maddie, you are in my thoughts constantly xxxxxxxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

lit a candile
for little maddy please please let the little darlin be found soon its so heartbreaking to watch wot them parents must be going thro you are in my prayer and thoughts love maria xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Girls

I have started up a new thread so that members can offer their support.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95125.0

Maddys parents need support...maddy needs to be in our thoughts.

Lets join all together and show just what a caring and supportive site we are.

Jxxx


----------

